# DIY cupholder Light?????



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

I need a light I can put in one of my recliner cupholders to help me navigate my remotes when the room is dark. Thinking of a gooseneck with small halogen or LED on the end, with an opposite end that would insert into the cupholder.

I have seen them in theater seating accessories, but the price is laughable...sorry, not going to pay $80 or more just cuz it says "home theater" on it.

Anyone fabricate anything like this or have some ideas?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't know how your wiring is, if you are running a PC with your set up you can run a USB cable to the chair. I have a couple of USB lights on the end of a flexable cable that would be perfect. Can you still pull a cable to the chair?


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Considering the intermittant use this light would get, battery power would be fine. I could run an AC cord thru the bottom of the cupholder and through the bottom of the chair to AC.

Jim


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Have a look at automotive lighting for cup holders on eBay. That may give you some ideas.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Parts-Acces..._vxp=mtr&_nkw=cup+holder+light&_ipg=200&rt=nc


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Google battery powered LED light. It will make your DIY project a lot easier to not have to deal with getting power to your cup holder.

Here are some on Amazon. Pick the size, length and base you want. Then you can either just sit it in the cup holder, clip in on a cup or make a "puck" that fits in the cup holder the light attaches to.

Battery Powered LED Lights


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

If you use USB lights . . . you can get AC wall-warts that have USB outputs on them . . .


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Found exactly what I wanted! $30, incl free shipping. This exact same item is listed on many web sites (Amazon, Smarthome, etc) for $80...*a total rip off*. Why do HT vendors continue to gouge customers with this stuff???????










Jim


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

bump?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Hmm, now you have me thinking. Can you post a link to where you found that? Thanks.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike P. said:


> Hmm, now you have me thinking. Can you post a link to where you found that? Thanks.


+1 - that is a good find IMO.


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Here ya go, guys:

http://www.theaterseat.com/articulating-light-home-theater-accessories/42/483

Jim


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Is it battery powered or A.C.?


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Mike P. said:


> Is it battery powered or A.C.?


Assuming battery.


----------

